# Help from someone who can speak/write chinese



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

I am looking for some help please.

I started a college course doing Early education and childcare and I a currently on placement in a primary school.

The project for christmas is christmas around the world and my class picked China.  I have been given the task to get their names and some other words translated into chinese to see if they can try and pick out their own name etc.  Thing is I do not know anyone who speaks/writes chinese.

If there is anyone out there who would be able to help me I would be extremely grateful and thankful.

Hope to hear from someone soon.

many thanks

Gail x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I use to live there but my Mandarin is  

I do have a good dictionary / phrase book though so which words do you want and I'll see if I can help if that's any use??

Nightmare choice as most Chinese are either Confucianist or Buddhists and don't celebrate Christmas...


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

That would be fab.

All it is is to get their names, merry christmas, happy new year etc into chinese.  Nothing to fancy.

I thought  the same as at least with french, spanish, german etc it would be simple enough to translate but it was the luck of the chpice out the hat lol

Thanks slinky let me know if you are able to help and i will arrange getting stuff sent to you etc lol

Gail xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

If you PM me your personal email I have some pictures of the Great Wall etc

Julia


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

for the names if you google it there is a site that you enter the names and it gives you the translation, i did this for name cards at a dinner aprty about 2 years ago
hope you get it sorted out 

Kate


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

That's a good idea

I wont be able to help with names or characters as my computer doesn't have the facility to type them (despite being Chinese!!) and western names are often non translatable. Plus I can give you the pinyin but will have to try and explain the pronunciation as mandarin has 3 tones (very sing song) Just a slight change in tone can completely change the meaning of a word  

I have lots of pictures of real Chinese life if you want them? They can be interesting to say the least!!  

Will do my best to help


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your help ladies.  I will try that thing on google also.  Hopefully it will work lol

Speak to you all soon

Gail xxxx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://translate.google.com/#


----------

